# Cheap "classic" wheels for tjets ?



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi, 

I like tjets, and all chassis I have are from autoworld. 

The problem is the tuffone rear wheels. I prefer "normal" slim wheels, like on the ones from the 60's tjets, because they are more realistic.

But it seems very hard to find. Is there any cheap and eficient way to do that, or should I buy only pricey detailed wheels or competition racing wheels ? 

Let's say that I'd find these original wheels, is there any other option than the "skinny tires" ? On internet photos I saw some kind of fat tires (on rear wheels, but also on front wheels of last AW releases) ? 

My other question is about installing them. Is there any good all around tool for tjets (to install wheels, crowns, gears, etc...) ? 

Cheap solutions, if possible, please remember I'm a home racer, not a competitor...And probably one of the rare europeans running tjets...

The purpose is to run stock tjets. Just silicon tires and basic tuning. :thumbsup:

Thanks


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm not sure what he'll charge to mail to France, but worth asking...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MODEL-MOTOR...311005492789?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item48695f3635

The best tires for these rims I've run across are equipped on the new Dash T Dash chassis. Ask Lenny aka Dan if he'll sell some to you. 

Of course you could save yourself aggravation and buy new T Dash chassis for 12.00 ea, and have the narrow wheels and tires already.


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

Thanks for the help :thumbsup:

It's exactly what I was looking for ! "hub" is the searching english keyword I missed  Is there any problem to properly install them by hand, or do I need a tool ?


Concerning dash chassis, as soon as possible I'll give them a try for sur :thumbsup: What I would really, really like would be a new tjet slimchassis, for these nice indy/classic f1 cars too !

Concerning tires, should I choose silicon tires or fresh rubber tires for best "classic stock" tjet racing ? 


thanks


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

These should install by hand. You could pre spline them with a loose axle first. Keep in mind, you might need new axles (the AW will be too long, and have a history of being soft). Also, you'll probably need axles for the fronts if your chassis have an independent now. 

This is kinda why I suggested going straight to the Dash chassis. It's better mannered than the AW variety, especially when you go skinny tires. AW = 14-15 tooth pinion, Dash = 9 tooth. Yes, the AW will be faster, but will be much harder to to drive, especially when you narrow down the wheels. 

Mind you, this is my opinion. Others drive much better than me! :lol:


----------



## Hittman101 (Oct 21, 2009)

I think aw t-jets run better with skinny tires.. But that's just me.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

The latest releases have a higher tooth count, so they might behave a little better. I haven't toyed with them as much as the older ones, so you might have a very valid point there Johnny. All I can relate is my own limited experience. 

There is also the addition of the traction magnet which would help in the handling dept., but that's usually the first thing I remove from the chassis. All of my later experiences are based on short track testing (lately a 30" straight and 9" curves! :freak: , so a leggier chassis set up may be totally different if you have room to run.

Demether is looking for old school T Jets (if I'm reading him right). I interpret that to mean 9 tooth pinions, skinny tires, and hop ups limited to minor chassis tweaks. The T Dash fits that well, with a hot arm, strong magnets, but then all the stuff that made a vintage T Jet a beautiful machine like all brass gears. Yes, he could spend money making an AW perform that way, but for the price the Dash version has most, if not all that he wants in one tidy package.


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

Thanks for the help :thumbsup:

Concerning axles, I already have some original spares (I'd say a dozen of them) :thumbsup:

I'll first "upgrade" the AW cars I already have, and then I'll take a look on Dash chassis 

But for now, it's track building time :thumbsup:


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

dash chassis are on sale this weekend . 
5 chassis for $55 at slots n stuff with free shipping in the usa . 
out of the usa 5 chassis for $60 including shipping.
check it out at slots n stuff


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

60chevyjim said:


> dash chassis are on sale this weekend .
> 5 chassis for $55 at slots n stuff with free shipping in the usa .
> out of the usa 5 chassis for $60 including shipping.
> check it out at slots n stuff


^^^^^^^^^

What Jim said. Your best bet for sure. You won't believe how the dash chassis runs!!!!!!

Best bang for yer buck in HO slots in like 40 years!!!!!


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

It's not reasonable with my current projects...


...Well...I guess I'll have to check the dollar/euro money converter...Thanks...


----------

